# If...



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

...an unplugged non-cellular phone started ringing, would you answer it?

Answer (the question), with an explanation if you like, then ask the next "if" question.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I would, just so I'd have somebody to talk to.

If you were offered a magic cure that would make your DP and/or DR go away entirely forever, but a great alien civilization on another planet ten-thousand light years away would be entirely wiped out as a consequence, would you accept it?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

not today

if you could be me and i could be you for a day would you do it?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, so I could shower with the chicks at a local gym (for that _entire day_. :mrgreen: ).

If you could live like a multi-billionaire for the rest of your life, but with a case of tinnitus so severe that other people could hear it, would you?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

no i couldn't hack it

if you could be permanently on your favourite drug/tipple with no negative effects would you?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes that is my greatest dream  .

If you could go back in time and relive your life, but still be unable to change anything about it, would you go back?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

No. Deja Vu annoys me.

If you could be born a member of the opposite sex, would you?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes but I can't say why... 

:lol: :twisted:

If you could look into the future but not be able to change the future at all, would you do it?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

In answer to the first question, yes, of course I would. Except on Wednesdays when I'd go and hide in the cellar. I haven't got a cellar, but you know what I mean.

And no, I wouldn't want to go back and change anything. I've experienced a fair amount of s.h.i.t, but also some tremendous times. Besides, I'm such a that I'd probably make more mistakes.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

martin
what's your 'if' question?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

His question is that he has no question. :wink:

If scientest could alter your body to make you be able to fly but they had to chop off your arms to add the wings, would you do it? :?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hell yes! Although eating with chopsticks would definitely require more effort.

And also...to the question about getting rid of the dp but wipe out an alien civilization millions of light years away...i have to wonder...would the civilization be humanoid? What i mean is...could it be a civilization of microbe bacteria...because we wipe out those civs every time we spray some lysol...you see what i mean? You're saying they're a "great" civilization...i'm assuming you mean that in the sense that they're technologically advanced, sociologically adapted, and psychologically kosher? If this is so, then my answer is No. I couldn't live with the guilt.

If you fell in love with the person of your dreams...you married, lived together for 10 years, and then found out she was an extremely advanced artificial life form from some hideously wealthy defence contractors, and they offered you $1,000,000 for her decapitated head, would you chop off the head and be rich, or live in eternal happiness with your betrothed robot?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> If you fell in love with the person of your dreams...you married, lived together for 10 years, and then found out she was an extremely advanced artificial life form from some hideously wealthy defence contractors, and they offered you $1,000,000 for her decapitated head, would you chop off the head and be rich, or live in eternal happiness with your betrothed robot?


 :shock:

I'll leave that one for someone else :shock: .

:shock: :lol: :shock:


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> If you fell in love with the person of your dreams...you married, lived together for 10 years, and then found out she was an extremely advanced artificial life form from some hideously wealthy defence contractors, and they offered you $1,000,000 for her decapitated head, would you chop off the head and be rich, or live in eternal happiness with your betrothed robot?


K, I will answer since nobody else wants to play.

I would stay married to the robot I think because with the robot/women of my dreams I think that I would eventually be able to make over $1,000,000 myself. "Behind every great man there exist a great women".
I don't like the government much anyway so I would be happy just to make them angry.

If you could be the smartest and wisest person in the world that ever lived but have the worst case of DP/DR, or be the dumbest and most ignorant person but also be the happiest and most popular in the world, wich would you choose? Wise and miserable, or stupid and happy?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Stupid and happy. Wins everytime. If you're happy, who cares?

If you had been married for ten years, happily, would you want to know if your husband had had an affair in the early years of your marriage?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> If you had been married for ten years, happily, would you want to know if your husband had had an affair in the early years of your marriage?


Why don't we substitute the word 'spouse' for 'husband,' so we can make this question gender neutral.

Hell _yes_ I'd want to know. (I'd also want to know who with.)

Now as for the matter gender neutrality, the following question is going to make me a bit of a hypocrite:

If you only had one testicle, but it could sing opera, would you go public with it, if it would mean overnight fame and wealth?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

No I don't think it would be right to go public with my testicle but maybe I would just go public with it's voice. I would never let the public see my lonely testicle though.

If you could turn into any creature form on earth except the form of human, would you rather be the human form or the shapshifting but non human form? You would still be the same person no matter what you looked like, this is just a question of shape. Shapshifter or human?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I would pick the human form because all the other creatures put together are just not as good as being in the human form.

If you could live forever but you had to spend eternity with Mr. Rogers as your neighbor, and you actually had to live in the Mr. Rogers neighborhood, would you live forever or would you kill yourself eventually?

What do you think?

Won't you be our neighbor?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I have no idea who Mr Rogers or his family are but I would say live forever...I'm assuming Mr Rogers and everyone else in his neighbourhood would not have this special ability and I would eventually outlive them and once they were all gone I would make the necessary changes to make it MY neighbourhood.

It would of course depend on whether my body continued to deteriorate at the rate our human bodies currently do or if I stayed at physical age that was still functional...otherwise I'd kill myself...but I'm sure I'd still outlive Mr Rogers as I'm assuming he's older than me.

Hope you weren't looking for a simple 2 word answer. :lol:

*If you were offered the ability to be able to physically leave your body and fly around unseen (ie astral travel) but had no control over when it could happen would you accept the offer? *

Note: Bear in mind it could happen at any time rendering your human body useless.


----------

